# Ψυχοδραστικές ουσίες - Εξαρτήσεις > Εξάρτηση από Αλκοόλ, Τζόγο >  Εχασα ολα μου τα λεφτα στον τζογο

## Umarex

Δεν μπορουσα να σταματησω. Στην αρχη μπηκα με 10 ευρω. Τα εφτασα εξηντα και τα εχασα. Μετα με 100 μετα με 200, μετα με 500...Εχασα ενα μεγαλος ποσο. Λεφτα που δουλεψα σκληρα για να βγαλω.Λεφτα που δεν μου περισευαν.Και ολα τα εχασα προσπαθοντας να βγαλω την χασουρα απο το προηγουμενο ποσο...Ειμαι ρακος. Δεν ημουν ποτε ευδιαθετος ανθρωπος αλλα αυτην την στιγμη θελω να ανοιξει η γη να με καταπιει. Η μανα μου μου τα ελεγε. "Εθιζεσε πρωτου το καταλαβεις.οταν το καταλαβεις ειναι αργα".
Και αυτο που μου την δινει ειναι το μυαλο μου ειναι κολλημενο. Κολλημενο ποτε θα βγαλω λεφτα να παω να τα παιξω...

Μακρια παιδια...Μακρια.

Συγνωμη ηθελα να τα πω σε καποιον.

----------


## stefamw

Σε καταλαβαινω, ετσι ειναι ο τζογος. Μπαινεις σε ενα room (εχω παιξει σε γνωστο online καζινο που πλεον δεν εχει αδεια για Ελλαδα) και βλεπεις ατομα να νικανε 600...1000 ευρω και κατευθειαν μπαινεις στον πειρασμο.
Ειχα παρει 5 ευρω απο ενα παιδι που αγορασε απο μενα ενα voucher με paysafe. Τι να τα κανω τα λεφτα, πηγα και τα επαιξα στη ρουλετα. Σιγα σιγα μαζευτηκαν 105 ευρω, ειχα εξαιρετικη τυχη. Ελεγα ή ολα ή τιποτα και τελικα εφτασα τα 105.
Μετεφερα 100 ευρω στην τραπεζα και αφησα 5 ευρω για να ξαναπαιξω. Ενω εβαζα μικρα ποσα στη ρουλετα, στο τελος τα εχασα ολα.
Δεν το αντεξα, και μετεφερα σε αλλο bookie 5 ευρω απο το Paypal για να παιξω ρουλετα. Τα εχασα με τη μια. Εκει ηταν που εβαλα τελος. Μακρια........

----------


## Diana1982

Πόσοι εχουν χασει λεφτά στο τζόγοοοοοοοοοοοο....
Ολα για μας είναι φίλε μην στεναχωριέσαι.......

Μήπως όμως κατι σε ώθησε να ξεκινήσεις τον τζόγο;
Σκέψου το λίγο καλύτερα!

----------


## Macgyver

Umarex , για να παιξεις τζογο , πρεπει να εχεις δυο χαρακτηριστικα , αυτοπειθαρχια κ ελλειψη απληστιας . Με αυτο τον τροπο , το 2010 , πηγα στο καζινο , κ κερδισα . Ομως , δεν παρασυρθηκα , κ μολις εφτασα αυτο το ποσο ,που ηθελα για παρω μια μοτο , ουδεποτε ξαναπηγα . Μην τολμησεις να κερδισεις τα χαμενα πισω , διοτι δεν διαθετεις τα καταλληλα χαρακτηριστικα . Λυπαμαι πολυ για το αποτελεσμα .

Εσβησα ωρισμενα πραματα , μην τυχον κ βαλω ιδεες .

----------


## Old Boy

Ο τζόγος είναι εξάρτηση πρόσεξε το γιατί δεν θα χάσεις μονο τα λεφτά σου. Πιθανόν να υπάρχει κάποιος λόγος που σε ωθεί να παίζεις,ίσως να είναι μια μορφή διασκέδασης ή κάτι που δίνει νόημα στην ζωή σου, δεν μπορώ να ξέρω...

Πάντως είναι μεγάλο λάθος να συνεχίσεις να παίζεις γιατί πιστεύεις πως κάποια στιγμή θα σου γυρίσει η τύχη και θα ρεφάρεις. Αυτό δεν πρόκειται να συμβεί ποτε,προσπάθησε να σταματήσεις όσο είναι νωρίς και μην σκέφτεσαι τα χρήματα που έχασες. 

Mακάρι όσοι παίζουν να έχαναν μονο τα χρήματα τους...

----------


## Panagoyda

Δηθελω να διαγραφω

----------


## Umarex

Αυτο που με ωθησε ηταν η βλακεια μου. Ημουν δυσαρεστημενος με την ζωη μου και ζουσα στην παραμυθουπολη. Νομιζα οτι τα καζινο χαριζουν λεφτα....
Αυτο που με κρατησε ειναι οτι οταν επαιζα, ενιωθα. Αγχος, στεναχωρια, χαρα. Οτιδηποτε, ενιωθα κατι ομως ενω στην καθημερινοτητα μου ειμαι ζωο.

----------


## Deleted-member-18-05-2015

Στο καζινο θα βγεις κερδισμενος μονο αν παιξεις μια φορα φυσικα με τυχη,να τους τα παρεις και να φυγεις.
Αν συνεχισεις με την σκεψη του να τα διπλασιασεις εχεις χασει τα κερδισμενα,τις καταθεσεις , το χαρτζηλικι , την μανα σου και τον πατερα σου.
Συμπερασμα??δεν βγαινει κανεις κερδισμενος απο εκει μεσα ειναι η πολιτικη τους τετοια..υπαρχουν κανα δυο καλα χαρτομουτρα στην ελλαδα αλλα τρωνε πορτα στα καζινο!!γιατι αραγε??
Σκεψου παλικαρι μου ποσο κοροιδο σε πιανουν και μην ξαναπατησεις εκει μεσα.

----------


## Diana1982

Χαχαχαχα ευτυχώς που υπάρχουν και μερικά μέλη εδώ μέσα που αντι να υποστηρίζουν -δρουν αρνητικά στον πόνο του άλλου και έτσι "αφού δεν είμαι καλά εγώ-καλά να πάθεις και εσύ"

Αλλα είπαμε ο χαζός είναι το πιο επικίνδυνο πλάσμα και δεν μπορείς να καταλαβεις πότε θα δράσει...
έρχεται με τις καλύτερες προθέσεις και τα κάνει όλα λίμπα!!

Φίλε μου πιστεύω ότι σε καταλαβαίνω απόλυτα αν και δεν είχα ποτε παρτίδες με τον τζόγο-άλλοι αισθάνονται "ζωντανοι" με το να πίνουν ή με το να τρέχουν με το αυτοκίνητο ή με τις μηχανές....τουλάχιστον εσύ έχασες άψυχα χρήματα για φαντάσου να έχανες την υγεία σου από το πιώμα ή κανένα πόδι από καμία μηχανή.
Χθες και σήμερα ένα 19χρονο αγόρι στην Καβάλα έχασε το πόδι του σε μηχανή και σήμερα μία άγνωστη σε πολλούς τραγουδίστρια έχασε πάλι το πόδι της στην Αθήνα πάλι από πρόσκρουση με μηχανή.

Ας σου γίνει μάθημα και να απέχεις συστηματικά από το τζόγο....
Για τους ανθρώπους είναι και τα λάθη.

----------


## μυσπ

Ηρεμησε φιλε μου,Ο τζογος ειναι μια κατασταση που μπορει να προκαλεσει εντονο εθισμο,το καλυτερο ειναι ποτε ποτε να παιζεις ενα τζοκερ η λοττο με λιγα ψιλα,Απεφυγε να δινεις μεγαλα ποσα για να παιζεις,Επισης παιρνε μαζι σου κ ενα σου οικειο προσωπο να σε συγκρατει η μην κρατας αρκετα οταν πηγαινεις να παιζεις κ θα ειναι μικρη η απωλεια εαν δεν κερδισεις κατι

----------


## Macgyver

Τι σχεση εχουν οι μοτοσυκλεττες με το παθημα του παιδιου ? να τιμωρησουμε κιολας τον umarex, το παιδι λεει τον πονο του απλως . Κ εγω του εξηγω οτι για να κανεις τετοια πραματα , πρεπει να διαθετεις ωρισμενα χαρακτηριστικα , δεν του βαζω ' παγο ' , απλως τον αποτρεπω με ενα επιχειρημα .

umarex , θα ακουστει κλισε , αλλα ο χρονος ειναι ο καλυτερος γιατρος , μην το κλωθογυρνας στο μυαλο σου , χειροτερευεις . Καποια στιγμη , οταν καταλαγιασει το πραμα , μπορει να δεις οτι πηρες κ ενα μαθημα , ποιο μαθημα ? οτι αργοτερα , αν ειχες παραπανω χρηματα , θα εχανες περισσοτερα , κ αλλο ενα μαθημα ειναι οτι συνειδητοποιησες οτι εχεις ροπη στο τζογο , για μελλοντικη χρηση , θα σου φανει χρησιμο .

----------


## Umarex

Σημερα Αποφασισα οτι δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση να ρεφαρω και δεν εβαλα αλλα λεφτα να παιξω. Φυσικα βοηθησε και η τραπεζα γιατι μου εσκασε ακυρο οταν πηγα να βαλω λεφτα απο την καρτα μου, αλλα κατι ειναι και αυτο. Ουσιαστικα οσα λεφτα εβαζα,τα εχανα. Οπως το ειπες Μακ, αν ειχα παραπανω λεφτα απλα θα εχανα παραπανω.
Αμα καταφερω να ξεπληρωσω και κατι χρωστουμενα, ισως να ξαναβρω την ηρεμια μου...

----------


## Macgyver

umarex , ευτυχως που η τραπεζα δεν σουδωσε αλλα χρηματα . Δεν μου αρεσει να λεω στους αλλους τι να κανουν , αλλα στην κατασταση συναισθηματικης φορτισης που βρισκεσαι , θα ησουν χαμενος . Οταν ξαναβρεις την ηρεμια σου , που θα την βρεις , ειναι βεβαιο , τα βαζεις κατω κ αποφασιζεις την πορεια σου , οπως εσυ νομιζεις , δεν σε αποτρεπω απο τιποτα ,το θεωρω παραβιαση προσωπικοτητας , κ δεν ειμαι ετσι . Φιλικα . Αγγελος .

----------


## mayris

file sou milaei o idikos apo ta 13 paizo eimai 35 kai exasa ta panta drama oi katastasi poloi liges pithanotites yparxoun asxolisou me kati allo drama se leo drama ma poli drama.sorry gia greeklish apo tablet grafo sorry.kalio 5 kai sto xeri para deka kai karteri

----------


## phantasy74

> Δεν μπορουσα να σταματησω. Στην αρχη μπηκα με 10 ευρω. Τα εφτασα εξηντα και τα εχασα. Μετα με 100 μετα με 200, μετα με 500...Εχασα ενα μεγαλος ποσο. Λεφτα που δουλεψα σκληρα για να βγαλω.Λεφτα που δεν μου περισευαν.Και ολα τα εχασα προσπαθοντας να βγαλω την χασουρα απο το προηγουμενο ποσο...Ειμαι ρακος. Δεν ημουν ποτε ευδιαθετος ανθρωπος αλλα αυτην την στιγμη θελω να ανοιξει η γη να με καταπιει. Η μανα μου μου τα ελεγε. "Εθιζεσε πρωτου το καταλαβεις.οταν το καταλαβεις ειναι αργα".
> Και αυτο που μου την δινει ειναι το μυαλο μου ειναι κολλημενο. Κολλημενο ποτε θα βγαλω λεφτα να παω να τα παιξω...
> 
> Μακρια παιδια...Μακρια.
> 
> Συγνωμη ηθελα να τα πω σε καποιον.


έτσι είναι φίλε, οι μόνοι που κερδίζουν συνέχεια από το τζόγο είναι αυτοί που έχουν τα καζίνο και τα στοιχηματζίδικα και οι ψυχίατροι που θα σε δουν

----------

